# isp3 spamfilter



## bezier (15. März 2009)

hallo,
ich hab bei der mail domain den spamfilter auf normal gestellt, aber es kommen trotzdem noch massig spammails durch.

bei isp2 konnte ich den spamfilter auf 5 stellen und sagen spam löschen oder markieren (ich hatte es auf löschen stehen) - wie funktioniert das in isp3?

muss ich nochwas einstellen oder installieren?


----------



## Till (15. März 2009)

Du kannst das alles wie bei ISPConfig 2 unter den spamfilter policys einstellen und sogar deutlich detaillierter. Schau Dir einfach die Einstellungen der Spamfiletr policy "Normal" an und ändere Sie so wie Du sie haben möchtest.


----------



## bezier (15. März 2009)

danke, habs gefunden...

und gleich auch beim googlen etwas - wie ich finde - hilfreiches zum einstellen gefunden:


```
[I][B]Spam-Tag-Level / Spam-Tag2-Level / Spam-Kill-Level[/B][/I]

Diese drei Werte nehmen die Feinjustierung des SE@ SPAM Filters vor. Um mit Ihnen zu arbeiten, sollte man verstehen, wie der SE@ SPAM Filter funktioniert. SE@ scannt eingehende Nachrichten nach einem bestimmten Algorithmus und vergibt intern Punkte (scoring) für jede Nachricht. 0 Punkte bedeutet wahrscheinlich kein SPAM, 10 Punkte bedeutet sehr wahrscheinlich SPAM.

Mit dem [B]SPAM-Tag-Level[/B] legt man fest, ab welchen Punktewert das Ergebnis des Scorings in den Mailheader eingebaut wird.Der [B]Spam-Tag2-Level[/B] legt fest, ab wie vielen Punkten die Nachricht im Header und wenn gewünscht auch im Betreff als SPAM markiert wird. Das hilft vor allem beim späteren sortieren zugestellter Nachrichten, manuell oder durch einen lokalen SPAM Filter.

Mit dem [B]SPAM-Kill-Level[/B] legen Sie fest ab wie vielen Punkten eine Nachricht in den [B]Quarantäne[/B] Ordner verschoben wird. Diese Nachrichten werden nicht zugestellt und nach 30 Tagen unwiederbringlich vom Server gelöscht.

[I][B]Tipps zur Einstellung[/B][/I]

Den [B]SPAM-Tag-Level[/B] kann man gefahrlos sehr niedrig setzen. Persönlich habe ich diesen immer auf 0.1 stehen.

Den [B]SPAM-Tag2-Level[/B] habe ich auch immer recht niedrig stehen, es empfiehlt sich, das man sich an den niedrigsten Wert ran tastet.  3 ist ein guter Wert zum starten.
Den [B]SPAM-Kill-Level[/B] sollte man mit etwas Vorsicht betrachten. Nachrichten die vom SE@ SPAM Filter mit gleichvielen oder mehr Punkten bewertet wurden, als der SPAM-Kill-Level Wert beträgt werden nicht zugestellt sondern wandern direkt in die Quarantäne. Dort werden Sie nach 30 Tagen unwiederbringlich gelöscht. Ein vorsichtiger Startwert liegt bei 8.
Hat man die Werte das erste mal festgelegt heißt es nachjustieren. In der ersten Woche stelle ich in der Regel jeden Tag die Werte für den [B]SPAM-Tag2-Level[/B] und den [B]SPAM-Kill-Level[/B] niedriger, bis ich die ersten Nachrichten in der Quarantäne finde die hätten zugestellt werden sollen.
```
hilft bestimmt dem einen oder anderen!


----------



## Laubie (1. Apr. 2009)

Jetzt bin ich aber doch etwas verunsichert.
Bei mir kamen grad auch jede Menge spam-mails an.

eine z.b. hatte im Header "X-SPAM-Status: YES, score=19,..." stehen.
Dabei hab ich nen Kill-Level von 6.9 eingestellt.

Ist doch richtig, dass in der normal-Zeile alle auf rot stehen, oder ist das genau falschrum voreingestellt?

Gruß
Laubie


----------



## Laubie (1. Apr. 2009)

Hab jetzt noch mal dran rumgespielt.
Die Mail wird eindeutig als SPAM erkannt, aber nicht vom Server gelöscht (Kill-Level erreicht)

Was muss ich da wo ändern?

Gruß
Laubie


----------



## redi78 (24. Aug. 2009)

Ja das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Spams die den SPAM Kill Level überschritten haben werden trotzdem zugestellt. Zwar sind sich als SPAM markiert aber werden nicht gelöscht. Hat sich da wo ein Fehler eingeschlichen oder interpretiere ich diese Option falsch.

lg redi78


----------



## Till (24. Aug. 2009)

Lösung siehe oben im Thread.

Das ist kein Fehler sondern das wurde absichtlich deaktiviert da sich viele Leute beschwert haben dass Ihre mails "verschwinden" würden.


----------



## Laubie (24. Aug. 2009)

/etc/amavis/conf.d#50-user 

$final_spam_destiny = D_DISCARD;

ach und

#/etc/init.d/amavis restart

nicht vergessen


----------



## redi78 (24. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Leute,

super danke. Funktioniert!

lg redi78


----------

